# mods ?



## grizzlyadams

So what is everybody running for mods??
All I got is clutch kit, air box and exhaust tip
and I did the pod mod too, and some mud lites:rockn::rockn::rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

you may be the only yami rider here 
most of us are kawie guys... brute me!
At any rate, glad you are here!


----------



## Polaris425

phreebsd said:


> you may be the only yami rider here



Muddin_Lil_Sis is a yami rider. she has the grizzley


----------



## FABMAN

I thought she sold her grizz?


----------



## JWMullins79

Not yet. There is a feller interested. With the possibility of my gettin my old job back, she may decide to keep it. Right now she's torn as to what she wants to do with it.


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

yep, im torn! if jw gets the job, we can afford to keep it and start to get back into riding. but, the cash would be very helpful right now. anyway, here's my mods:
-29.5x10x12 Outlaws 
-ITP black wheels 
-Bored .50 Over Hi-Comp Piston 
-Dual 1.5" Intake Snorkels that come to front of bike
-Belt Snorkels 
-Exhuast Snorkel (removable) 
-HL Lift Springs 
-450 clutch weights 
-Rebuilt rear stock axles with right rear EPI spare axle 
-monkey Right front axle, left axle is still stock 
-Temp Guage 
-relocated radiator 
-New front and rear diff seals 
-K&N air filter


----------



## grizzlyadams

sweet!!!


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

yeah, its a badass bike. i dont wanna sell it....but i do...lol i wanna go muddin soooooo bad!!!!


----------



## Polaris425

I kinda want to ride it myself... never ridden a GRIZZ


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

haha...bring that brute down...jw and i will ride it and you can ride the grizz. we mite just trade ya =)


----------



## Polaris425

there aint no way Id trade a brute for a GRIZ.  I just want to ride it through a mud hole, you owe me a ride through a mud hole remember?


----------



## phreebsd

hah! She been tainted' by the brute power! nothing else compares!
:rockn:


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

hahaha....yeah i remember.


----------



## phreebsd

what tires are on it there in that pic?


----------



## JWMullins79

I believe at that time he was running the 26" MSTs. Same thing he running now, just different rims.


----------



## phreebsd

that's what i thought they looked like..
so he went from 26 MST's to 29.5 laws to 26 MST's ? 
We are totally hijacking this thread! Sorry thread owner! :hijacked:


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

well, i have decided not to sell my bike...gonna keep it


----------



## phreebsd

woohoo! now take it deep and get some pics!


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

phreebsd said:


> woohoo! now take it deep and get some pics!


 
oooh smileys! :wiggle: lol sorry, they come up when i click quote, but not when im just replying. anyway...lol 

anyway...thats my plan steve...hopefully soon! all the mud in my blood is startin to dry up! im havin bad with draws! lol


----------



## phreebsd

haha. yeah once mud dries it gets HARD!
better throw some waders on. I went riding yesterday and that river water is COOOLD. It was way colder than the creek.


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

gonna clean the bike up today. gonna give it a bath and what all. got some stickers to put on it. dont have a MIMB tho. wish i did! lol (HINT HINT) anyway, ill get some pix of him all purty


----------



## Greg G

New here and I ama Yamaha Person. I have the ProDesign and a KnN, HMF Utility, Red, and the carb jetted. Also 2 in lift and 28 in MSTs, just finished the trans snorkel last weekend and the 2 best mods so far are the RAM mount adult beverage holder and a pvc stero. I truly love the Grizz but at 1500 miles of riding in liquid sandpaper the repair bills are starting to show its age. But what the heck its paid for.

BTW lil sis glad things got better and you decided to keep the Grizz. I remember seeing it in the for sale section somewhere, HL i think.

Greg G
SouthernMudSlingers.com


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

well, fellas, dont hate me, i decided to sell. got a sale pending. maybe next year we can come see mark and get some brutes. well, get jw a brute. i want a grizz 700. or i dunno, maybe ill geta brute too if we can get a good deal =)


----------



## Polaris425

ya'll just need to get a rhino or rzr.


----------



## jackman

I vote for the rzr


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

nah...the reason we got me a bike in the first place was because i hated not being able to drive myself. if we got a sxs we'd be back inthe same boat. both wantin to be the one drvin


----------



## phreebsd

just slap him and take the wheel!


----------



## charlie6457

he's no longer the only yamer-hammer rider here any more...


----------



## phreebsd

Welcome to the forum! post some pics of that YAMAHAMA


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

fella is pickin up the grizz tuesday. =(


----------



## phreebsd

congrats on the sale!


----------



## charlie6457

*my grizz 700*

this is my 7year old driving...remember--no power steering..who needs that crap!!!


----------



## charlie6457

*and another one of the grizz swimming*


----------



## Yesterday

that's awesome. gettin 'em started young. that's a little feller on that big *** bike


----------



## Polaris425

nice videos! :rockn: he looks like he's grinnin from ear to ear!


----------



## TOT

I have a few mods on my 07 grizzly 700 efi.
Snorkeled
Epi clutch kit
Warn skids
Warn bumper
Warn lights
Hmf exhaust
Hmf prgramer (not for long)
29.5 outlaws on SS 112 wheels
Warn 3000 lb winch with wireless remote
I think that is all.


----------



## MudBunny

29.5 outlaws 
SS108 machined
air box snorkled
belt intake and exhaust snornkled
radiator up


----------



## Yesterday

liar


----------



## bayou_boy_22

:agreed: the grizz guys would not what to do with a brute.


----------



## Polaris425

The older ones sucked compared to the new ones  from what I've heard... always bugs/problems w/ new stuff when they come out. I love mine, wish I had an EFI though. However if I sold the brute to buy something new, it most likely wouldnt be another brute..... maybe.... a RZR


----------



## Kurly

WHAT ABOUT THOSE GAMECOCKS.....SOOKIE????? THATS RIGHT!!

What can be done to give an 05 Kodiak 450 a little more power?


----------



## sandman7655

sookiesmacker said:


> sure we would....
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone say trade??? Lol!!!
> 
> I owned a brute for two years. Maybe a lemon, maybe not. All i can say is..............
> 
> 
> Chirp.... Chirp..... Chirp.....
> 
> (for fear of being banned)
> 
> 
> just sayin'


when was it you owned that brute.we still need to put that hmf and pc iii on your grizzly


----------



## Brian31

sookiesmacker said:


> Sure we would....
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone say trade??? LOL!!!
> 
> I owned a Brute for two years. Maybe a lemon, maybe not. All I can say is..............
> 
> 
> CHIRP.... CHIRP..... CHIRP.....
> 
> (For fear of being banned)
> 
> 
> Just sayin'


I must of had a lemon too, but I learned my lesson. I'll never buy a first year model again.


----------

